# Infos zu Beinhart-Biketreffs im Winterhalbjahr 2009/2010



## Werner (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie allgemein bekannt ist, bietet der MTB-Club-Beinhart ganzjährig regelmäßig stattfindende Biketreffs an. 
Für das kommende Winterhalbjahr findet ihr hier daher die wichtigsten Informationen nochmals zusammengefasst vor.  

*Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
Sonntagmorgen-Treff Münster Sarmsheim/Bingen: 
Sonntagmorgen-Runden mit Daniel. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. Starttermin: 04.11.2009. Für detaillierte Infos zu Startzeiten und Treffpunkt bitte 
diesem Link folgen oder Anfrage im IBC-Forum per PM an Fubbes stellen.

Samstags-Treffs Wiesbaden: 
Samstags (nur nach Ankündigung im IBC-Forum) in zwei Leistungsgruppen.
Gruppe Level-1-2, *neue Startzeit 13.30Uhr*, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Rheingaustraße, direkt unter der Schiersteiner Brücke (A643) mit Werner, Helge und ggf. weiteren Guides.
Gruppe Level-2, Startzeit 14.00Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, Wiesbaden-Schierstein mit Achim, Michael und ggf. weiteren Guides.
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an einen der Guides. 

Gefahren wird in den Konditions- und Technik-Levels 1 und 2, nach Bedarf auch darüber. Grundsätzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen Leistungsvermögen der Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer.

Genaue Anfahrt-Beschreibungen, Informationen zu Technik- und Konditions-Levels und die Telefonnummern der Ansprechpartner bei Rückfragen findet ihr auf der Beinhart-Homepage unter www.mtb-club-beinhart.de.

*Wie lange wird wo gefahren?*
Treff Münster Sarmsheim / Bingen: bis 2,5 Stunden (- 30km, - 600 Hm) im Bereich des Binger Waldes
Treff Wiesbaden: Ca. 3 Stunden (- 40Km, - 1000Hm) in Richtung Taunus

*Anmeldung erforderlich?*
Die wöchentlichen Aktivitäten des Treffs Münster Sarmsheim / Bingen werden werden im IBC-Forum unter dem weiter obenstehenden Link angekündigt.
Für die Samstags-Treffs ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Regional-Forum hier unter der entsprechenden Tour-Ankündigung erforderlich!  

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-Biketreffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Wer an Wettrennen interessiert ist, findet an anderer Stelle bessere Angebote.
Damit wir mit anderen Waldbesuchern gut auskommen ist Rücksichtnahme angebracht und erwünscht. Ein freundlicher Begegnungs-Gruß verbessert das Verhältnis und fördert die Akzeptanz durch andere Zweibeiner.
Während der Treffs fährt der Guide normalerweise an der Gruppen-Spitze um das Tempo anzupassen, während sich der Co-Guide, wenn vorhanden, am Ende der Gruppe aufhält und damit sicherstellt, dass niemand verloren wird. Den Guides Vorausfahrende, die an Abzweigen nicht auf die gesamte Gruppe warten, werden im Falle von Richtungsänderungen nicht gesucht und müssen davon ausgehen, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu führen!
Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein Stück schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-Vermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und keinerlei Risiken einzugehen. Erfahrungsgemäß kann die Gruppendynamik zu unnötigen und schmerzlichen Ereignissen führen.  

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn längerfristig absehbar ist, dass Bike-Treffs ausfallen,  kann eine Absage im IBC-Forum erfolgen. Generell gilt: Ohne Ankündigung kein Treff! Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind über das Forum oft nicht möglich. Deshalb werden alle TeilnehmerInnen gebeten kurz vor dem Termin selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Natürlich alle Clubmitglieder. Außerdem alle, die das Alleinefahren satt haben oder einfach einmal bei den Beinharten dabei sein möchten. 
Gäste sind immer willkommen. 
Wer regelmäßig an unseren Treffs teilnimmt muss sich irgendwann überlegen, ob nicht eine Club-Mitgliedschaft angebracht ist, die auch eine Reihe weiterer Vorteile bringt.
*Die Teilnahme von Nicht-Mitgliedern erfolgt immer in jeder Hinsicht auf eigene Gefahr!*

*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: 
Einen Helm! Ohne ihn ist eine Teilnahme nicht möglich! Es besteht für alle TeilnehmerInnen strikte Helmpflicht! Ferner ein technisch intaktes und sicheres MTB. Auch das Tragen von Handschuhen wird empfohlen um das Verletzungsrisiko bei etwaigen Stürzen zu reduzieren.
Prinzipiell solltet ihr außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, Verbandspäckchen ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Beleuchtung für den Rückweg nach Hause dabei haben.

*Weiteres:*
Neben diesen regelmäßigen Veranstaltungen gibt es noch die monatlich stattfinden Sonntagstouren, die dem Clubkalender zu entnehmen sind und immer separat angekündigt werden. Ferner von Mitgliedern immer wieder angebotene Spontan-Touren auf welche kurzfristig hingewiesen wird.

*Und noch ein Hinweis ...:*
Alle Beinhart-Guides "arbeiten" auf rein ehrenamtlicher Basis, d.h. ohne Vergütung durch den Club. Dies scheint vielfach nicht bekannt zu sein. Sie tun dies aus Spaß am Biken,  z.T. bereits seit vielen Jahren und bis zu 3x die Woche. Dieser Umstand sollte bekannt sein, wenn ein Treff einmal nicht stattfinden kann!

Falls ihr nun trotz der ausführlichen Info noch weitere Fragen habt, wendet euch bitte per PM an eine der oben genannten Personen.

Wir sehen uns...
...Werner


----------



## bastl-axel (25. November 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> Für detaillierte Infos zu Startzeiten und Treffpunkt bitte diesem Link folgen oder Anfrage im IBC-Forum per PM an Fubbes stellen.


Hallo. Der Link ist im Moment ziemlich unbefriedigend. Sonntag fällt im Moment wegen Verletzung aus und Samstag weiß man "noch" nicht.
Fahre meist in Bad Münster am Stein in den Nahebergen rum und wollte mal in Wiesbaden reinschnuppern, weil ich da ja auch eigentlich wohne.
Weißt du oder ihr, wann das nächste Biketreff ist? Steht dazu noch nichts im IBC.
Gruß, bastl-axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2009)

aktuelle touren für SA stehen meist ab FR
hier im lokalen forum.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. November 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aktuelle touren für SA stehen meist ab FR
> hier im lokalen forum.


Danke.


----------

